# mode emploi itouch 8g



## thiguivapa (3 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous,pourriez vous me donner l'adresse d'un site qui fourni le mode d'emploi en francais d'un ipod touch 8g,merçi.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Décembre 2008)

thiguivapa a dit:


> salut à tous,pourriez vous me donner l'adresse d'un site qui fourni le mode d'emploi en francais d'un ipod touch 8g,merçi.



bonsoir et bienvenue 

www.apple.fr>support>ipod

simple, nan ?


----------

